# Formatar Data em Userform



## smund (Mar 4, 2011)

Quando digito a data no Userform no formato dd/mm/aaaa, na célula o mes está no lugar do dia e o dia no lugar do mes.Ou seja, quando coloco nove de abril de 2011, fica quatro de setembro de 2011.
Podem me ajudar.


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 9, 2011)

Veo que usted también preguntó la misma en inglés y le dieron una respuesta.  ¿La respuesta provista en inglés ya resolvió su problema? ¿O se queda abierto el asunto?

Cordialmente,


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Mar 9, 2011)

Oi Smund,

Enfim um brasileiro e carioca por aqui!

Experimente isto


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
    Dim MyDate As Date
 
    MyDate = Format(TextBox1.Value, "dd/mm/yyyy")
    Range("B1") = MyDate
End Sub
```
 
Espero que ajude.

Abraços,

M.


----------

